# A Muse, Pattern Maker, and Turquatic Haul VERY PIC HEAVY! rop



## Makeupluvr (Jul 15, 2006)

Ok I went to MAC Pro and Nordies today and when I got home, I spent like 4 hours taking pics, installing my new camera software, and editing pics.  Now, I am waiting for them to download into photobucket and it is already 4:34 am here so I am going to bed.  Here are some pics, I have a few more so I will edit this post or reply to my own post with the rest of the pics tomorrow.  Sorry if they are really big.  I resized but I am not familiar with my new camera or it's software yet so if they are too gigantic (is that possible for new product pics?) and cause loading probs or take too long, JLMK and I will figure something out, but no tonight, LOL.  Goodnight, I will post more when I finish downloading/wake up! (It is now 5:25 am, I ended up staying up because I kept saying, just 1 more pic, and here I am, ACK!  But I do have more pics I will post tomorrow.  Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )

All the e/s duos:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...swithflash.jpg

MSF:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...withflash2.jpg

Fluidlines:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...fluidlines.jpg

Fluidline swatches:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...neswatches.jpg

lippies:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...iesupclose.jpg

lippies a little closer:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...uselippies.jpg

A Muse l/g's  (I mislabeled!  Switch Lip 65 and Ciao, Manhattan.  Thanks for catching that k_im!):

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...swithflash.jpg

Pattern Maker mini haul:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...nMakerhaul.jpg

Turquatic l/g's:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...swithflash.jpg

So tomorrow, I hope you all LOVE my stuff as much as I do!  I tried to make the pics as accurate as possible.  HTH everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  After I post more pics tomorrow, PLMK if I left anything out, just reply and I will check tomorrow.  

This is everything I got!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 15, 2006)

OMG Everything looks gorgeous!!  I want all those lippies and fluidlines!  AMAZING! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks so much for posting such great pictures!  I know you have more pictures, but might they include swatches of the lip products on your lips?  I am dying to see what they look like!


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jul 15, 2006)

I think I love ya


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 15, 2006)

OH MY GOD. I need it all.

(Except the blushes/powders and the first lipstick! lol And the fluidlines )

Edit/ If you get time, could you swatch all the e/s duo shadows? <3


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 15, 2006)

great haul!


----------



## Shawna (Jul 15, 2006)

I had to edit the pictures out into links because they were huge, but everyone please check out the pictures.  They are some of the best I have seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks so much for posting them.


----------



## Makeupluvr (Jul 15, 2006)

Awwwww shucks! *blushes*  Thanks Shawna!  Sorry you had to do that, but thanks for doing it.  When I post more pics, I will do it as links 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As for everyone else, I am SO glad you like them!  It is hotter than a mother here (valley) so I just woke up but since I haven't even gotten 5 hours of sleep yet, I am going to try to go back to bed.  I will try to take some swatch pics of the lippies and e/s later.  The one good thing is that I think the pics won't take me forever like thy did last night since I can take them in natural light yeay!  Check back later this afternoon or tonight for more pics!  See you then ladies! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I had to edit the pictures out into links because they were huge, but everyone please check out the pictures.  They are some of the best I have seen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks so much for posting them._


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jul 15, 2006)

im jealous of ur haurl,, freaking awsome


----------



## Patricia (Jul 15, 2006)

omg please swatch those lippies!


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 15, 2006)

awesome haul girl!!!


----------



## PigmentJunkie (Jul 15, 2006)

Those pictures are wonderful, thank you so much!  I can't wait until next week when A Muse arrives.


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for posting those awesome pictures! I am suppose to be taking my online traffic school course right now but this is much more fun...=)


----------



## Shavwi (Jul 16, 2006)

awesome stuff - I NEED it all!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 16, 2006)

Awesome haul!! love everything


----------



## AlliSwan (Jul 16, 2006)

Ohhh man I'm in trouble... I've been passing on lip stuff for quite some time and the e/s duos and new MSF didn't really interest me that much, so I thought I might be able to (gasp) skip most of this collection...but those lippies and glosses and fluidliners, oh my!!


----------



## Joke (Jul 16, 2006)

I am SO loving your haul!
Thank you for the pics
xxx


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Jul 16, 2006)

holy shit!! you did a good job! the haul mustve costed LOADS!!!!


----------



## Makeupluvr (Jul 17, 2006)

*More pics!*

Ok ladies!  Here are those swatches you have been asking for!  I have yet to find a way to paste images together they way I want to.  I am able to paste multiple pics together on my Microsoft paint at work but for some reason it doesn't work on my paint at home!  I think my "home paint" is older, LOL.  Any suggestions for how to paste multiple pics together would be greatly appreciated!  I just recently got the camera I used to take these and I haven't used the photo imaging software enough to really know what I am doing, LOL. Sorry if the image quality isn't so good I did everything I could to get accurately colored pics.

Anyway, on to the pics!  Enjoy!  

I originally posted a photobucket stamp but that linked to my account so I took it out.  So here are individual links:

Bare Lips:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...ipsresized.jpg


Blonde on Blonde:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...ps2resized.jpg

Charm Factor:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...or2resized.jpg

15 Minutes:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...tesresized.jpg

My lips are pretty pigmented so I did bare lips as part of the layout so you could see the difference.

A Muse eye shadow swatches!  The color pay off of these is 10x's better than the original mineral e/s's.  I would say the payoff is pretty comparable to the regular e/s's.  When I wiped the swatches off of my arm, I had to scrub a bit and the darker colors still left behind a bit of a stain.  HTH 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They are in the same order as the pic above and as listed below:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...ashresized.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...estresized.jpg

Individual pics of each e/s duo:

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...eatElement.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...ngAmbition.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...GalleryGal.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...ewPurple_X.jpg

http://i106.photobucket.com/albums/m...creenVinyl.jpg

PLMK if you have any problems accessing the pics and I will see what I can do.

Thanks for checking my pics out all! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Hope it helps some ppl decide what they want!


----------



## veilchen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks a lot for the pics, they're great!! *sigh* I want far too much now!


----------



## Eemaan (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks you so much for these, but i have two burning questions:

1. are the fluidlines metallic or matte?

2. are the mineralise eyeshadows quite sheer like the rococo ones from last year?

Thank you again


----------



## banana (Jul 17, 2006)

I haven't been this excited to see a collection in a while!  Do you have swatches of the lipglosses?  Especially Ciao Manhattan and Lip 65 on your lips.  I think I will be checking out charmed factor and graphic brown fluidline.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_thanks you so much for these, but i have two burning questions:

1. are the fluidlines metallic or matte?

2. are the mineralise eyeshadows quite sheer like the rococo ones from last year?

Thank you again_

 
I called and asked the NY Pro store, and the girl I talked to told me they are all metallic!


----------



## laa_cat (Jul 17, 2006)

Thanks for all pics! They are very well taken!
I think I am getting shooting star for sure. I need to see the fluidlines in person first... I have to make sure they are dark enough to be eyeliner.


----------



## warriorprincess87 (Jul 17, 2006)

Beautiful haul!! Can't wait to get me some Amuse


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 17, 2006)

Dammit!  I wasn't planning on getting anything from that collection, but the swatches of the e/s duos have me wanting three of them!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Jul 17, 2006)

Awesome haul girl! Looks like you had lots of fun...enjoy!!!


----------



## Makeupluvr (Jul 17, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Philosopher* 
_thanks you so much for these, but i have two burning questions:

1. are the fluidlines metallic or matte?

2. are the mineralise eyeshadows quite sheer like the rococo ones from last year?

Thank you again_

 

1.Well, I don't know if I would call them metallic but they are NOT matte. If you look at the pics of them, in the pots and the swatches, you can see they have a shimmer to them (like delphic from Lure).  New Weed has a gold shimmer to it, lithograph has a baby bluish shimmer to it?  (it's hard to explain but it is more complex than that I think, I am going from memory but you have to see it, it is GORGEOUS!), and Graphic Brown has like a brown shimmer to it.

2.These mineral e/s's are MUCH more pigmented.  As I said in my note with the swatch, when I went to wipe the swatches off of my arm, I scrubbed and even then the darker colors left behind a stain (granted it was my arm and I left them on for awhile but they DEFINITELY are much richer than rococo, and with a base, AMAZING! )

HTH


----------



## Makeupluvr (Jul 17, 2006)

*Lady_MAC!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_I think I love ya 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Awwwwwwwwwww thanks!  I L O V E your Avitar!  Who is she? She is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Patricia (Jul 18, 2006)

wow!!!


----------



## princess (Jul 18, 2006)

Please do swatches of the lipglasses! Thanks!


----------



## Pascal (Jul 18, 2006)

wow thanks a million for your pix, well it seems as if I'm getting the HEAT/ ELEMENT eye shadow duo, and CHARM FACTOR lip stick.


----------



## k_im (Jul 18, 2006)

did you mislabel the pic with the a muse lipglasses? it looks like "lip 65" should be ciao manhattan & vice versa..

they look gorgeous anyway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i already ordered ciao manhattan online and i'll probably just go get lip 65 in the store on friday.


----------



## CaramelKiss (Jul 18, 2006)

Awesome haul, thanks for posting those swwatches because of this thread I've decided to get a couple of the eyeshadow duos


----------



## sugahlici0us (Jul 19, 2006)

crap this is going to hurt my bank account, now I want pretty much all the mineralize shadows...thanks for the pics though ♥


----------



## gwenivypage (Jul 19, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *princess* 
_Please do swatches of the lipglasses! Thanks!_

 
I agree!!  Please do!!  I would like to see Ciao, Manhattan and Lip 65 as well.  Thanks.


----------

